# What kind of pitbull



## pfar54 (Oct 27, 2015)

Hi everyone.

I just bought my second pitbull puppy and I am having difficulties trying to figure out exactly what this little girl will look like.

I did see the dad on site and they look somewhat familiar, but I wanted to hear everyone's opinions.





Here is the pup's dad.



I was told she was seven weeks old. She was one of two females and the other one was a bit larger with a little bit larger legs. I was fine with a smaller one though, but am still curious if anyone can give an opinion on how big she would get though.

Thanks!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Just posted to your intro thread and saw this one. There is only one type of pitbull and that is the American Pit Bull Terrier. Without a dogs pedigree papers it is impossible to guess what mix the dog is or predict how large it will be when grown. even DNA testing is not accurate. Often the grandparents are closer to the dogs size then the parents are.

As a real loose rule of thumb, double the pups weight at four months and you have a guesstimate of the dogs size when full grown. Cute girl.

Joe


----------



## pfar54 (Oct 27, 2015)

Thanks! I thought there were different kinds of pitbulls like:

-Blue nose
-Red nose
-Gator

etc


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

pfar54 said:


> Thanks! I thought there were different kinds of pitbulls like:
> 
> -Blue nose
> -Red nose
> ...


Those are names made up by BYBs (back yard breeders) to sell dogs. These dogs with out a pedigree are all mutts. Which there is nothing wrong with. My dog is a mutt and aside from my son, he is my world!

The APBT can have a red or black nose and are traced via bloodline, not type. Blue will typically be an AmStaff or Bully.

Cute pup!


----------

